# John Hickes



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

John Hickes, English Puritan (1633 -- October 6, 1685) was ejected from his pulpit in 1662 for nonconformity. His brother George, however, remained part of the Established Church. He was among the signers of the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter. Following the Battle of Sedgemoor, John Hickes sought shelter at the house of Alice Lisle, who was executed on September 2, 1685 for harboring John Hickes, who was himself executed the following month, both executions arising from the Bloody Assizes.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 14, 2006)

Works available:

Author: Hickes, John, 1633-1685.
Title: _A discourse of the excellency of the heavenly substance which is useful for the present, and so may be for future times._, London printed : [s.n.], 1673.
Date: 1673
Bib Name / Number: Wing / H1879
No. pages: [42], 208 [i.e. 204] p.
Copy from: Union Theological Seminary (New York, N. Y.) Library


Author: Hickes, John, 1633-1685.
Title: _The last speech, of that pious and [lear]ned divine Mr. John Hicks who was executed at Glassenbury, Octob. 1685._, [London : s.n., 1685]
Date: 1685
Bib Name / Number: Wing (2nd ed.) / H1880
No. pages: 7, [1] p.
Copy from: British Library


Author: Hickes, John, 1633-1685.
Title: _A true and faithful narrative of the unjust and illegal sufferings, and oppressions of many Christians ... in the county of Devon, since the tenth of May, 1670 ... as also, of the most malicious prosecution of nine innocent persons ... : and of the tryals that were betwixt Matthew Hele ... William Bastard ... and Mr. Edmund Reynel, and John Bear ... at the Assizes held at Exon, in the county of Devon, April 1671._, [London : s.n.], 1671.
Date: 1671
Bib Name / Number: Wing / H1881
No. pages: 34, [6] p.
Copy from: Yale University Library


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)




----------

